
A New Orleans dish called yakamein is said to right even the worst hangovers - MiriamWeiner
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20180529-new-orleans-secret-hangover-cure
======
portmanteaufu
The title suggested this would be about the dish's ability to cure a hangover,
but it was mostly a human interest piece about its history and a chef who's
known for making it. The only paragraph to address its role as a hangover cure
is buried at the bottom:

> It turns out that this belief in yakamein’s transformative effects is more
> than faith. In a conference talk a few years ago, food scientist Alyson E
> Mitchell said that, indeed, yakamein likely helps hangovers. Eggs have
> cysteine, an amino acid that helps scrub acetaldehyde (one of alcohol’s
> toxic by-products) from the body. The fatty meat can help slow down the
> absorption of alcohol, making yakamein an equally good choice before a night
> out as it is after. The salty broth replaces the sodium lost during all
> those alcohol-induced trips to the toilet; it also encourages you to drink
> more water, fighting dehydration.

No data is provided. Based on this, I would think any salty meal with eggs and
fatty meat would work.

~~~
graeme
Yeah. Based on reading this, I‘m going to try Pho next hangover. (The article
linked to a scientist’s report which listed general characteristics of foods
that may help hanogvers. Eggs, salty broth, fatty meat were all on the list)

[https://www.acs.org/content/acs/en/pressroom/newsreleases/20...](https://www.acs.org/content/acs/en/pressroom/newsreleases/2013/april/on-
yak-a-mein-soup-aka-old-sober.html)

~~~
nucleardog
Grab any fast food joint's egg + bacon/sausage type breakfast sandwiches.

Eggs, more than enough salt, fatty meat, costs like $2.

~~~
graeme
Lacks the broth. That mayb have some qualities that help?

In any case, egg and bacon breakfasts haven't cured hangovers for me, sadly.

------
hprotagonist
just as nearly every culture converges on “meat onna stick” (and some progress
to “sausages inna bun”), nearly everyone converges on salty spicy soup with
carbs. This variant sounds a lot like the creole version of pho.

~~~
arethuza
Scottish cuisine tends to converge on everything being covered in batter,
deep-fried and sprayed with mystery 'sauce'.

NB I am Scottish, have consumed as many suppers as the next person and
perfectly aware that Scotland does produce some lovely food that _hasn 't_
been deep-fried.

------
wallflower
Many years ago, at a party with a bunch of pharmaceutical reps they all were
touting the 'off label' use of Lipitor. Apparently, if you take it before
drinking heavily, it makes hangovers much less severe. Something about coating
the stomach. I never tried it myself.

------
oceanghost
The best treatment for a hangover is Asprin and coffee, and if available, a
greasy breakfast.

Try it.

------
peterwwillis
They invented bad ramen?

~~~
CapricornNoble
That's what it looks/sounds like to me. Any sort of "hangover cure" effects
make more sense in that light, given the prevalence of high-quality late night
ramen shops all across alcohol-soaked Japan.

